# About Xicon 2011



## afentis (Feb 19, 2011)

What puzzled me is the relatively low head compared to other bikes. 
http://www.litespeed.com/bike.asp?content=Xicon-Ti
It seems that they do for long distance no more than 200km(125miles) in terms of comfort for the above reason. 
Does the nature of the bike is more race? 
Focuses more on comfort than performance.
Can someone help me?


----------



## afentis (Feb 19, 2011)

After I searched I found a more descriptive guide to moots bicycles.
Which class is classified in Xicon than four moots bicycles.
(vammots rsl, vammots cr, vammots, mootour)
http://moots.com/site/wp-content/uploads/RoadSidebySide_2010.pdf


----------

